# Honey does this make me look fat?



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

Today we recieved a package from a good friend, enclosed were two awesome shirts with an interesting logo adorning them. After putting it on, I turned and asked Anita, does this make me look fat? She said the shirt doesn't but your fat gut does. Thanks dear, I was worried about that. After clearing that up she put hers on and JT took this pic. So you have been warned accordingly. Oh yeah the bomber was P-Shield or 68Trishield or some poop. Anywhoo without further ado. Thank you very much Dave. A very nice and generous, thoughtful thing to do brother. Love it.


----------



## dawgboy (Sep 20, 2006)

Very nice gift! Enjoy, you too look great!


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

whistling as i back out the door.... wear them in good health!


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

That's one fine lookin' couple!

Anita: where's your cigar?


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

There are WAY too many ways to answer the thread title. :r 

Two of my favorite gorillas looking spiffy in some new duds. 
WTG Nigel.


----------



## Mbraud4 (Feb 17, 2006)

Nice hit!


----------



## Kiwi Michelle (Aug 2, 2006)

You crack me up!!! hahahahaha

I think you both look wonderful in your new shirts. You look very slim.

Nice gift Dave.


----------



## catfishm2 (Nov 6, 2004)

Cool shirts on two cool people. They look great. Excellent bomb Dave.


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

Nigel is the man! Good shot, Dave, spiffin' up Billy Bob and all.


----------



## dunng (Jul 14, 2006)

Awesome looking shits - Talk about a bunch of jealous Gorillas....


----------



## j6ppc (Jun 5, 2006)

Awesome. These belong in the CS store. Seriously.
Nice hit.


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

Bigwaved said:


> Nigel is the man! Good shot, Dave, spiffin' up Billy Bob and all.


:r :r AWW gee thanks Jack!


----------



## txdyna65 (Aug 21, 2006)

Very cool shirts, excellent bomb Nigel


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

You both look marvelous .

What a cute couple !!


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

RPB67 said:


> You both look marvelous .
> 
> What a cute couple !!


Couldn't find your glasses again Rich?:r


----------



## Puffy69 (Sep 8, 2005)

sweet....looks good on ya guys...i guess frank aint missin no meals huh anita?


----------



## hollywood (Feb 15, 2005)

Great looking bomb yens got! Very sporting on ya!! Nice hit Dave!


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

Nice hit Dave, Frank & Anita the shirts look cool. Frank, here's what I say to people who talk about my gut....it took me 50 years to get it looking like this:r :r


----------



## Dzrtrat (Oct 9, 2006)

Nice! New hurf'n shirts.


----------



## smokin' machinist (Sep 23, 2006)

nice looking shirts, WTG Dave.


----------



## White97Jimmy (May 12, 2006)

Cool!


----------



## DownUnder LLG (Mar 29, 2005)

Cool shirts guys, you look great. Hope ta catch up with ya soon after my wee break.

Nice hit Dave.


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

Nice hit, Nigel!


----------



## Dogwatch Dale-cl (Sep 7, 2005)

Cool threads! Congrats to you two, and well done Dave!


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Great looking shirt, better looking wife, and no comment on the "gut". Dave, you are a great BOTL, what a great hit! Frank, wear it with pride...


----------

